

New Arcade: Set the high score and get paid - UnFundedHype
https://www.gamerholic.com/game_play.php?game_id=12

======
UnFundedHype
Game developers, if this were your game, you'd get 25% of the play fee each
time your game is played in the competitive high score format.

